# How many geeks and nerds out there are sensors?



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

affezwilling said:


> If you're a sensor and a geek, what kind of geek are you (anime, gaming, history, etc.)? What draws you towards that lifestyle?


I'm a gaming geek, I have a wealth of knowledge on gaming and gaming history, as well as a huge collection of hardware and software, much of which is in collectible condition. I also love historical... um, antiques I guess, though I don't personally handle antiques that aren't gaming related. I dig shows like American Pickers, Antiques Road Show, and Pawn Stars. I kind of dive into that stuff vicariously.

I'm kind of a big music geek too. I've played a bunch of different instruments, but I really only do singing now, and I have a wide knowledge of music. Oh, and I really enjoy foreign and independent film, but I'm kind of new to it. Only within the past year or so.


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

Is it possible for an ESTP to be a nerd?


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

I certainly went through a "nerd" phase at one point.Though in honesty it was more about survival than anything "true" to my character.

Going through certain difficulties,no longer placing as much faith in typical Se attributes..I was able to access other things..and broaden my interests/facilities.Using said facilities for an image that secured me an interesting niche..almost seamless..it didn't last.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

TechnoViking said:


> Is it possible for an ESTP to be a nerd?


Yes.

:mellow:


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> I certainly went through a "nerd" phase at one point.Though in honesty it was more about survival than anything "true" to my character.
> 
> Going through certain difficulties,no longer placing as much faith in typical Se attributes..I was able to access other things..and broaden my interests/facilities.Using said facilities for an image that secured me an interesting niche..almost seamless..it didn't last.


This made me think of a recent study I heard of. The gist of it was that, contrary to popular belief, the goth sub-culture is actually psychologically beneficial to those who identify with it. The thought was that the typical fascination of death common in the sub-culture was unhealthy, but in reality the sub-culture actually gives an outlet and sense of belonging to those that would otherwise be misfits and outcasts. Being goth has actually prevented as many, if not more, suicides than it has inspired. For most people it's more of a phase though and they get over it as they get older.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

ESTPs love facts and figures. My favorite subject is History, I at one point wanted to be a National Park Ranger, so I could recite my knowledge upon others. In hindsight I think this was also an ego trip. But any rate, I was teased by my mom as being a Cliff Clavan character from Cheers. Cliff Notes a new anecdote. I now include art movement,philosophy,rock music, anything I can absorb. So I think the answer is yes, we're nerdy/geeky.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Brian1 said:


> ESTPs love facts and figures. My favorite subject is History, I at one point wanted to be a National Park Ranger, so I could recite my knowledge upon others. In hindsight I think this was also an ego trip. But any rate, I was teased by my mom as being a Cliff Clavan character from Cheers. Cliff Notes a new anecdote. I now include art movement,philosophy,rock music, anything I can absorb. So I think the answer is yes, we're nerdy/geeky.


Many ISTJs love these things too. :happy: I get that same little boost from knowing things about things. I also love hearing new things from others. I've read that Cliff is an ISTJ character.


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm a huge nerd/geek. Though I'm still not 100% on my personality type :<
Video games, tabletop RPG's, Magic the Gathering, anime, MMO's, message boards (yes, I consider places like PerC to be nerdy in and of themselves) imageboards, 4chan, conventions, cosplay, fanfictions, etc.

I've read the dictionary cover to cover.

:3


----------



## barathrum (Jun 6, 2011)

affezwilling said:


> The thought was that the typical fascination of death common in the sub-culture was unhealthy, but in reality the sub-culture actually gives an outlet and sense of belonging to those that would otherwise be misfits and outcasts. Being goth has actually prevented as many, if not more, suicides than it has inspired. For most people it's more of a phase though and they get over it as they get older.


I remember one goth kid in my high school, he always got picked on and called gay because he wore his hair in braids with typical trench coat and storm trooper boots. He was two years before me and I only really saw him reading his satanic book (really was a book about Satanism) and smoking with his other goth friends when the jocks weren't fucking with him. 

Long story short, year after I leave the high school I hear on the news that the goth kid killed a local lawyer's wife and carved the star with a circle into her back. So, my point being, I wouldn't really call worshiping death healthy. Its a cry for help IMHO.

Oh yea, I'm a geek.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

precurser said:


> I remember one goth kid in my high school, he always got picked on and called gay because he wore his hair in braids with typical trench coat and storm trooper boots. He was two years before me and I only really saw him reading his satanic book (really was a book about Satanism) and smoking with his other goth friends when the jocks weren't fucking with him.
> 
> Long story short, year after I leave the high school I hear on the news that the goth kid killed a local lawyer's wife and carved the star with a circle into her back. So, my point being, I wouldn't really call worshiping death healthy. Its a cry for help IMHO.
> 
> Oh yea, I'm a geek.


A fascination with death is different from worshiping it. It’s the same school of thought, that many of my fellow Christians have, that all witches worship the devil and are inherently evil. In reality all the wiccans I know share the rede An it harm none, do what ye will. The funniest part about that is we get a lot of our Christian traditions from pagan practices. It’s not the fascination with death that pushed the kid to kill someone, it’s the constant ridicule. Maybe it was all a cry for help, but that’s kinda the point. Instead of getting the support and sense of social belonging that the kid needed the asshole jocks kept fucking with him just for being himself which pushed him farther out onto the fringes of society. It’s the same story that keep becoming more common each year – bully picks on outcast, outcast snaps and kills a bunch of people. Moral of the story is treat people with a little common courtesy and they wouldn’t be as likely to go around carving satanic runes into lawyer’s backs.

So what exactly makes you a geek?


----------



## barathrum (Jun 6, 2011)

I pick one game and play the shit out of it for years, for hours a day, every day. That's why I'm a geek.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

precurser said:


> I pick one game and play the shit out of it for years, for hours a day, every day. That's why I'm a geek.


I wish I still had the time for that. Unfortunately buying a house, getting married, and then having a kid drastically reduces the amount of time one has to dedicate to games.


----------



## ActionAsh (Jun 22, 2011)

*Girl SP geek*

I'm pretty geek. Geek about movies, video games, reading, musical equipment and bands. 

I think there are probably more SJ geeks out there because they would have stronger opinions than SPs. 

I'm drawn to this lifestyle because I like entertainment and 'geeky' stuff is what generally does it for me.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I finally beat my Mask of the Betrayer game...clean! No hacks for ending battle woooo! Though I have to admit I didn't use the spirit meter the way it's supposed to be, next time around I will since I wanted to see how it worked before I try. I can't be bothered to read about it.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

Ash Clausen said:


> I'm pretty geek. Geek about movies, video games, reading, musical equipment and bands.
> 
> I think there are probably more SJ geeks out there because they would have stronger opinions than SPs.
> 
> I'm drawn to this lifestyle because I like entertainment and 'geeky' stuff is what generally does it for me.


I would actually think that SPs are more likely than SJs to be the geeks. SPs tend to be more artsy.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Did a quiz, Pure Geek over here


----------



## Optimal Lanzar (Jun 13, 2011)

*Deep Breath*

Let's see... I was big on Sonic SatAM, Sonic the Hedgehog, the Sega Genesis and the Archie version of Sonic the Hedgehog. Did you know Fleetway also made a version in the UK, that is more canon to the game? It's true. There is also a Sonic hacking community that evolved from the release of the Sonic 2 Beta.

I was also an anime nerd and otaku, I had website around the anime Sailor Moon, and I also served as a moderator for the Sailor Moon community. The place I was a moderator was actually a custom built BBS and download repository built on a linux server.

I was also into the Dreamcast and many of the games released for it. GameFAQs was also a hot commodity back when it was new and everything was fresh. I partied hard with gamers from around the world in Phantasy Star Online, and due to the translator system in it, I learned words in several different languages. It also helped to fuel my Japanese obsession.

Computers, electronics, gadgets, gizmoes, software, hardware, computer modding, hotrodding and overclocking (liquid cooling ftw!) are all my passions. My computer was built to be the big and bad while NOT on a budget. I can run VMware, watch a movie, download stuff on the Internet, write my thesis, game, and still burn a DVD Rom on this thing. Oh yeah, I also took video captures of my gaming runs and threw them on YouTube. I've also followed the whole Web 2.0 and Internet scene for some years now. I own a business through Google Ad Sense.

Cars are also one of my passions. I really dig torque specifications and modding vehicles with that personal touch.

Old school 80s movies and fashion and dancing FTW!

I love Nickelodeon and old school Nick Toons <3. 80s cartoons ftw!

<3333

/inner geek.

Don't get me started on all those years I watched Star Trek the Next Generation, Star Trek Deep Space Nine, Voyager and Sliders.

[Edit] Now returning to my regular and damn serious personality forged from my hell year.


----------



## ozu (Apr 28, 2011)

Erbse said:


> And although I watch plenty of anime I've to terms with the fact that westerners as a "race" should keep their noses out of that business, may it be cosplay, dubbing animes, or fanfairs of sorts. It just doesn't work.


Tentative (lol) thanks for the trolling comment, but ^^^ that's kind of a weird statement. I'm not sure I agree.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

ozu said:


> Tentative (lol) thanks for the trolling comment, but ^^^ that's kind of a weird statement. I'm not sure I agree.


Oh, I wasn't trolling in the least with that one :mellow:


----------



## ozu (Apr 28, 2011)

Erbse said:


> Oh, I wasn't trolling in the least with that one :mellow:


Sorry, I didn't mean to say that one was trolling. I was just in mind of like. The western side of the whole Japan fan thing. There are positives and negatives about it, for sure. But I'm not as sure that I'd draw as broad a line. Quality western localizations, quality cosplay, I don't mind that stuff crossing borders.


----------



## srsly (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, I love RPGs. 
I'm currently in a D&D group. We're playing the Forgotten Realms Moonsea. 
I'm totally a Warlord ftw.


I also kinda like Anime and I go to Anime Conventions.


And video games. Older ones, particularly.
Sonic, the old Kingdom Hearts games, Dark Cloud, Zelda, B&C, SPYRO OH YES SPYRO.
The old PS games, not the new shit ones. They messed up Spyro so bad.

I'm also an art nerd. A huge one.
And a music nerd.


----------



## whist (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm not sure if I have enough geek cred to be a geek/nerd anymore, but I try.
At the moment I'm really into animation. I'm also into, though to a lesser degree, manga, Star Trek, Harry Potter, funny words, fonts etc.

I think gamers are really cool.  Never got to be a gamer since my parents discouraged me from playing games. Would play them now, but I'm too focused on studying nowadays to let myself go too astray.


----------

